# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  Axebane's Map Bookmarks pg1

## Axebane

Hello everyone,

I recently got a set of watercolor brush pens (Kuretake Zig Clean Color Real Brush Pens) and I've become totally obsessed with them, so I decided to make some color bookmarks to post here on the guild. In the process of painting them I also tried some new methods for my trees, hills, and mountains. I'm really happy with the results so I might do some larger maps using the same style. I've organized them three to a page so I will create another thread for the other three bookmarks. Thanks for looking, and I have really enjoyed browsing the bookmarks that other guild members have posted here!   :Smile: 

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Mouse

The same applies to this set (I commented on your other thread)

Beautiful  :Very Happy: 

Unfortunately I can only rep you once in a day, and I've already done it on the other thread.

----------


## ChickPea

Lovely work on these. Nice, bright colours and great quotes.  :Smile:

----------

